# كتابين من أروع ما يمكن فى ادارة المشروعات



## mahmoud Abd Elaziz (20 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ، 
احبائى فى الله جايبلكم النهاردة كتابين من أروع ما يمكن فى ادارة المشروعات وهم من مكتبة ويلى من أكبر المكتبات فى كتب الادارة ارجو ان ينالوا اعجابكم 
الكتاب الاول 





من هنا
الكتاب الثانى




من هنا
أشكركم ​
​


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (21 يناير 2009)

*شكرا لك على هذة المجموعة*


----------



## هانى المسيرى (21 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك لك الله


----------



## Amin Sorour (21 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي الكتب القيمه


----------



## صابر دياب (21 يناير 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## faiqmohmed (23 يناير 2009)

كتب قيمه مشكووووور


----------



## aly_zz (23 يناير 2009)

*بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم *


----------



## abu nouran (24 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي الكتب القيمه


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 يناير 2009)

شكراجزيلا...


----------



## حامد الجمال (24 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الكتب و ربنا يعطينا و نقرأ ما فيها 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جمال السيد (25 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## rahel (26 يناير 2009)

مشكوررررررررر جدا


----------



## عقيل الحسيني (27 يناير 2009)

رحم الله والديك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## يوسف النعيمي (28 يناير 2009)

*الكتابين*

أخي العزيز 
للأسف لم أستطع الإطلاع على الكتابين هل يمكن وضع العنوان الإلكتروني لو سمحت
الشكر الجزيل


----------



## mohamedsaid78 (31 يناير 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (31 يناير 2009)

شكراا يا هندسة بارك الله فيك


----------



## magda (31 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الكتب القيمة


----------



## ArchitectAmr (4 مارس 2009)

أشكرك على اهتمامك و مشاركتك


----------



## bryar (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا للمصادر الرائعة ونرجوا لكم التوفيق


----------



## johnsafi (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الكتب و ربنا يعطينا و نقرأ ما فيها 
جزاك الله كل خير

Thank you very much


----------



## eng_houssam (6 مارس 2009)

بارك الله بك أخي على هذين الكتابين القيمين


----------



## محمدوائل منى (12 مارس 2009)

مشكور على هذه الكتب الممتازة ونأمل المزيد منها


----------



## mustafasas (13 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي الكتب القيمه


----------



## rahaf.Q (13 مارس 2009)

مشكور الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## engmohamad (13 مارس 2009)

كتابين رائعين مشكور ياباشا


----------



## NEWSHARE (14 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله تعالى خيرا


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (14 مارس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا .... وجزاك الله ألف خير*


----------



## eng_yasser orabi (15 مارس 2009)

الف شكر ................. جاري التحميل


----------



## م.طاهر (21 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وللامام دائما


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكراجزيلا...ونرجو التكرم بموافاتى method statment of fire alarm*​


----------



## ashor_george (15 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز الروابط المذكورة للكتابين غير شغالة ......... ارجو التاكد من الامر
تحياتي


----------



## مهنديان (15 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز 
الكتابين غير متوفران ارجو منك اعادة تحميلهما


----------



## ataa sheko (7 مايو 2010)

جزاء الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## يسرى191 (9 مايو 2010)

روابط الكتب تمت ازالتها من الموقع ارجو منك اخى الكريم اعادة رفعهم مرة اخرى و لك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## أديب السعيدي (9 مايو 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## hglsgl (9 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_alazm (10 مايو 2010)

*جزاء الله خيرا على الموضوع*​


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (11 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذه الكتب القيمه


----------

